# Wood problem help



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Got a problem and seeing if anyone knows what's oing on and how to fix it. Milled up some lumber tonight and was cutting it into strips to laminate them. One cut it dipped into my splitter then the next cut on the same board separated more than it was suppose to, leaving me with... What's going on here and anyway to prevent it? Still glued them together, didn't take much effort with my clamps to get them together but still.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like the heat from your blade made the wood stretch out a little. Just one possibility but I experience this a lot when cutting wood, especially thin or green stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd guess it's just tension inside the wood being released when the cuts were made... Think of it as a fortuitous spring joint.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

That happens with softwood. Hardwood won't do that (too much) but I think it's natural occurrence when cutting thinner strips of softwood. 

Rub some viagra on em....that'll straighten em right out....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 24, 2015)

I was going to guess that it was tension in the wood. Looks like they're small enough to easily pull back straight with clamps. Or... maybe you're just using your big fancy new jointer wrong? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2015)

Releasing tension like doc said, common when cutting wood in thin strips, but that's why you got that awesome jointer, right? It's whole purpose is to make things flat/straight.....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wasn't sure if this was normal or not, usually don't cut thinner stuff, or at least haven't had this problem before. Don't think I'll be jointing thin stuff, doesn't seem too safe.


----------

